# Grassy sound.....



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished grassy sound yesterday at the old half bridge. Caught the incoming tide and stayed till about 5:30pm. There were striper, flounder, and blues caught. Clams, mackerel, mullet and sand eels were the baits of the day. Tight lines...


----------

